# Sticky  WWE Royal Rumble 2023 Discussion Thread



## Lady Eastwood

Cody or The Rock will win.

I am hoping the pictures we saw of Orton after surgery were actually from months and months ago and were posted recently to throw us off, it would light my ass right up if Randy came back and won so he could beat Roman at WM and have one last run as champ.


----------



## TD Stinger

Cody for the Men's Rumble, or Rock if they can somehow swing that.

Becky, Rhea, or Charlotte for the Men's. Darkhorse being Sasha if she comes back for this match, which I doubt at this point.


----------



## wrasslin_casual

People thinking The Rock is coming back...you realise he is back to back in Hollywood right now?? LOL smarks

Cody SHOULD win it as he is over as hell and has the best story...WWE likely to mess up and have some midget win it and Reigns goes over.


----------



## Bland

Cody is #1 pick for Rumble as Reigns' reign should end to a wrestler who can help company full time. 

Although, #2 is The Rock. I hate to even consider it BUT it's The Rock, most legends have now been winning Rumble twice like Cena, Orton, Edge, Triple H, Batista, Lesnar & Austin so Rock winning from #30 would work. And come WM, they could swerve with Rock winning then vacating the belts to save company from Reigns, or Reigns could win and continue his run until at least Summerslam or even WM 40, where surely it will be Cody then.... 

#3 - Reigns but #3 is a last resort if no Cody or Rock. I would say Sami as then it would be the classic Reigns would convince him not to challenge him but Sami as Royal Rumble would be a huge left field. Reigns himself winning as champion could work for him then to be the 1st to win as champion but also get to choice his own opponent at Wrestlemania, which could then be The Rock. Would give Reigns his 2nd Rumble win and a way to get more heat on him especially if he costs Rhodes the Rumble in his winning it himself. The Long build will then be set up for Reigns vs Cody whilst also being able to Reigns vs Rock at WM39 which was their plan. Then if they still can't get Rock for a WM match, Reigns could pick Austin at his WM opponent instead, who's rumoured to be available again.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Bayley is on the poster! 😍


----------



## TestChamber

Rock is gonna win I expect. All the signs are pointing to him returning at the Rumble, winning it, and beating Roman at Mania for the undisputed championship.

Not necessarily what I want to happen, but what I expect to happen.


----------



## Strike Force

It really should be Cody, if he's physically capable. Women's match doesn't matter, of course.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

If Rock doesn't come back in the Rumble then I will predict Cody Rhodes winning it while Seth Rollins is a honorable mention. 

For the woman's I could see Charlotte and Becky being co winners.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Lots of money coming in on Zayn he's now second favorite on betonline.ag, even ahead of Rock.


----------



## TheDonald

I just can´t see Rock returning and win the RR. It just doesn´t make much sense.
Cody winning it is definitely possible but I can already read the comments here of People bitching that it was too predictable.


----------



## Black Metal

Pretty decent poster for the first time in ages.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TheDonald said:


> I just can´t see Rock returning and win the RR. It just doesn´t make much sense.
> Cody winning it is definitely possible but I can already read the comments here of People bitching that it was too predictable.



Cody or Rock have to win. There's no other conceivable winners. Roman's ran through everyone else.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

Actually pretty excited for next year's Rumble. Really hoping both matches show out, they need it after last year's event.


----------



## The Fourth Wall

RainmakerV2 said:


> Lots of money coming in on Zayn he's now second favorite on betonline.ag, even ahead of Rock.


If not Cody, I'd be really happy with this choice. Zayn is definitely the most over babyface they could make to face Roman, as he's already over as is and the storyline would just work.

I personally want it to be Cody though. I wouldn't be sad if Rock came in to set up their big match, but I'm also not clambering for it anymore.


----------



## God Movement

Cody Rhodes to win and challenge Roman Reigns in the biggest WM Main Event of all time


----------



## FrankieDs316

With John Cena being on the last Smackdown of the year, I definitely see him being in the Royal Rumble.


----------



## deadcool

I have been saying this since almost a year. 

0% shot The Rock wins the RR or is wrestling at next year's WM.
Cody is going to win the Rumble in 2023 and will fight Reigns for the title at next year's WM where he will also lose. 
If Cody gets injured for whatever reason, then it's going to be Wyatt who wins the Rumble and fights Reigns.


----------



## Nessler21

The lack of Sami in this thread is unbelievable. He has the best story to dethrone Reigns - working with the Bloodline for 8 months before turning on them in the Royal Rumble and winning the whole thing.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I dont care about the Royal Rumble.


----------



## MadamNikah

If Cody's healthy he'd be my pick to win but it's quite surreal to think the final 4 could come down to The Rock, Cena, Austin, and Lesnar.


----------



## Jbardo37

MadamNikah said:


> If Cody's healthy he'd be my pick to win but it's quite surreal to think the final 4 could come down to The Rock, Cena, Austin, and Lesnar.


Did you dream that Scenario? Only chance that’s happening.


----------



## MadamNikah

Jbardo37 said:


> Did you dream that Scenario? Only chance that’s happening.


Sounds like something out of video game but like I said I think Cody wins it. But if he isn't in it there's the rumored Rock-Roman match, Cena already coming back to fight the bloodline in 10 days, Austin apparently wanting another match, and you know Lesnar will be in it.


----------



## TD Stinger

I'm interested to see how they shape out the rest of this card. You know you've got the 2 Rumbles and Reigns vs. KO coming. But then you also hear rumors about Edge/Balor, Brock/Lashley, Wyatt/Knight, and then whatever Women's Title Matches.

My guess is they would put Brock/Lashley in the Rumble and build to a 3rd match, maybe at Mania but they could also blow it off at Elimination Chamber. With Balor vs. Edge, I hope they don't go with that all the way until Mania. You can end it at the Rumble or even Elimination Chamber in Canada.


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan

Top 5 to win the Rumble

Cody Rhodes
Drew Mcintyre 
Rock
Bron Breakker
Gable Steveson


----------



## TheDonald

DrewWrestlingFan said:


> Top 5 to win the Rumble
> Cody Rhodes
> Drew Mcintyre
> Rock
> Bron Breakker
> Gable Steveson


I think Cody Rhodes is the favorite.

Having Rock win it doesn´t make much sense to me and would take a massiv dump on the current roster.

Drew McIntyre would be a surprise but not really a good one because i doubt that many people want to see Reigns vs. McIntyre again.

Bron Breakker could be at the rumble but him winning it very unlikely and will probably be in the main roster after Wrestlemania.

Gable Stevenson


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1609014049743716353


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Sasha Banks' return.


----------



## Prescott1189

TheDonald said:


> I think Cody Rhodes is the favorite.
> 
> Having Rock win it doesn´t make much sense to me and would take a massiv dump on the current roster.
> 
> Drew McIntyre would be a surprise but not really a good one because i doubt that many people want to see Reigns vs. McIntyre again.
> 
> Bron Breakker could be at the rumble but him winning it very unlikely and will probably be in the main roster after Wrestlemania.
> 
> Gable Stevenson
> View attachment 144767


How would The Rock be a massive let down from winning? The Bloodline storyline clearly fits around The Rock little do you know I did peep Young Rock show on NBC and couple of episodes planted the seeds and foreshadowing of the Reigns/Rock finally meeting one on one. Like or not The Rock still draws ratings and is over with the fans. Him coming back and dethroning Roman Reigns to prove that he's still the true Head of The Table and People's Champion will have everybody talking about so name somebody in today's era that is on The Rock's level from mad years ago? The Rock winning one more time then the next night retiring the belts ushering in a new era where everyone finally gets a chance to prove that they can be the next top champion and carry the business in a tournament is a solid way to go. This could also be a way to split the belts as well.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611536685484883968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611579025918513152


----------



## ♥ambrollinsreigns♥

Cody or Sami seem like the most likely but yeah not caring as much for the men's rumble. The women are on fire lately and much more entertaining. Especially Mami. Honestly If this isn't Rhea's year that would suck.


----------



## Chelsea

Poll added


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chelsea said:


> Poll added


🥵


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Just letting everyone know I’ll have guests to watch the rumble that night so I won’t be doing the watch along but if Randy Orton is a surprise entry, I want you to know I’ll be dying on my couch 🥰


----------



## taylorstar

Orton vs Cody for wm


----------

